# soil with manure



## akward_silence91 (Apr 24, 2010)

I know most soils come with manure, but I wanna just clarify if its safe or not to have that stuff in the substrate. It says on the package "do not let animals consume" but there is no other options of when it comes to soil. Its organic, all natural. theres no additives and stuff like that. HELP ME OUT!!! thanks.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 24, 2010)

The problem with manure is you don't know what the cow or chicken or pig or whatever animal the manure came from has consumed or passed. Organic means there is no chemicals which is great, but if one of the animals had e.coli or some other bug there is a good chance your tegu could get it, cus lets face it all our lizards eat some of their dirt. Try finding a mulch instead, i know in cali it can be hard to find anything other than ceder, pine, or redwood but you can find orchird bark which is a great alternative or even peat moss.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Apr 24, 2010)

ok, but what should i use underneath the mulch? should i just use all cypress? cause i finally got my hands on some recently at an expo. isn't it like 3/4 soil and 1/4 cypress mulch?


----------



## Mr Critter (Apr 25, 2010)

You can use all cypress.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree all cypress is much better. It holds humidity well without soil.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you guys so much!! I gave the soil back and used alcypress and he seems to be really happy. I remodeled everything, so I feel a lot better about his cage now.


----------

